# breast feeding, and my food



## BoLt_InFeRnO

Im planning on breastfeeding bubs, but i was just wondering if i can go back to eating normal. 

I know now we can eat under cooed meat, pate, peanuts, etc. can i eat them while im breast feeding. 

I am dying for a big fat steak, Im even tempted to just hunt a cow down and munch on him :blush:


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

sorry that was meant to say we CANT eat under cooked meat


----------



## summer rain

Hi

according to the latest guidelines unless your doctor or midwife thinks you have particular reason to avoid anything during breastfeeding (including peanuts) then there is no need to. The main reason to avoid pates etc during pregnancy is to avoid food poisoning (your immune system is lowered when pregnant; not breastfeeding) and an overdose of vitamin A that can cause birth defects. So you can pretty much go back to eating normally. 

Sophie


----------



## Louppey

Yeah my midwife said I was fine to eat peanuts :D

Not sure about when breastfeeding though... I am soooo craving a steak too... mmmmmmmm I hope we can eat it when breastfeeding!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been eating my steak medium rare. I was told by my midwife that aslong as the outside is propperly cooked its fine because the inside will still get to over 70 deg so all the bacteria will be killed off, just dont go having it rare or blue


----------



## mummy3

Unless you have a history of asthma etc peanuts should be fine:thumbup:

I dont drink when breastfeeding, but I also avoid things like pate, undercooked meat, rare steak etc. Mainly because breastfeeding, or doing anything, when you have food poisoning is not fun:nope:

That doesn't mean you cant try tho:thumbup:


----------



## JynxPhD

You can eat anything you want while breastfeeding. I did. If you get food poisoning (from anywhere) you just continue to breastfeed. Your milk is full of antibodies and your baby will not catch your food poisoning. I became very sick with a stomach virus and 105F fever and continued to BF. The baby never got sick.


----------



## JynxPhD

mummy3 said:


> Unless you have a history of asthma etc peanuts should be fine:thumbup:
> 
> I dont drink when breastfeeding, but I also avoid things like pate, undercooked meat, rare steak etc. Mainly because breastfeeding, or doing anything, when you have food poisoning is not fun:nope:
> 
> That doesn't mean you cant try tho:thumbup:

So true that BF while sick is no fun. I was literally leaning over my nursing baby to throw up before and was just miserable. The things we do for our babies though!


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

i have asthma, and i had a nut allergy when i was little, so im not going to even attmpt nuts. i dont want a poorly baby. 
i wont be drinking, ive gotten used to not having a beer in the pub now. 
i think i'll just be carefull with whatever i eat. 
thanks girls x x


----------



## mummy3

JynxPhD said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> Unless you have a history of asthma etc peanuts should be fine:thumbup:
> 
> I dont drink when breastfeeding, but I also avoid things like pate, undercooked meat, rare steak etc. Mainly because breastfeeding, or doing anything, when you have food poisoning is not fun:nope:
> 
> That doesn't mean you cant try tho:thumbup:
> 
> So true that BF while sick is no fun. I was literally leaning over my nursing baby to throw up before and was just miserable. The things we do for our babies though!Click to expand...

:hugs: That is just the worse thing, I've been there! Having had a bad experience with stomach flu (morning sickness when feeding is not fun either:haha:) I go out of my way to try and lower the risk! 

Hope you get better soon:flower:


----------



## ablacketer

you can eat what ever you want, just remember if it makes you gassy, its gonna make baby gassy!

you can drink if you have milk pumped and stored, you just have to pump and trash your milk for a few hours after


----------

